# How best to leave electrical before drywallers board over ceilings?



## Anonynoise (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm having my ceilings boarded over with new drywall, and the electrical is being upgraded before that. The ceilings will be lit with wafers so no fixture boxes need to be installed. Any advice on how best to leave the wiring so it doesn't get damaged and the boarders know where to make the holes? Leaving the wire hanging out of the ceiling doesn't strike me as a great idea. 
Thanks.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Mark where the holes will be on the floor. Then go in person tell them how many holes there are where exactly holes will be and how large the holes should be or if they should just run wires there, show them that it's marked on the floor in case they forget.

If it's unfinished floors great just mark the floor with orange spray paint, if it's tile or wood maybe cover those up the entire floor with ram board and tape tape it to the floor well so it won't move. Then mark where holes and go on the floor.


----------



## Com Remodel (Jul 14, 2016)

Mark the layout on the floor. Take your laser (you do have a laser) and place it on each location dead center shooting up. Run your wiring so that when the hole is cut you can put your hand in there and grab it. Loosely staple it up out of the way so it won't get damaged. Then let the rockers install the lid without worrying where the fixtures will be. When it comes time to install the fixtures, you again place your laser as before on the floor, mark the center on the ceiling and cut your hole. 

-Hal


----------

